# best pink mac blush on a nc42



## makeuplover (Jul 8, 2006)

im always getting peach colored blushes and i think its time for me to venture out into pinks. im looking for a light to medium shade of pink not too bright..pinks still scares me...with a satin, matte or sheertone finish no shimmery ones. oh and i also want to ask if valentine's lipgelee shows up on pigmented lips. tia!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jul 8, 2006)

Im a C6/NC44, I just got Fancy Ray, its sorta pink?  hahaha Its the only blush I ever found good on me.  BUTTT Valentine's does show a bit on pigmented lips.  Get it! I did, and I love it.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jul 8, 2006)

i'm an nc42. blushbaby is good for a matte, basic pink. it does show up, but still looks incredibly normal. ladyblush blushcreme is also a good option.


----------



## makeuplover (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks ladies for your help..ill be sure to check those colors out..maybe ill even pick up both since i havent tried macs blushcream yet..i have tried tartes cheek stain and liked how it gave my cheeks a dewy look..so hopefully macs will do the same..and REYNALD0C you sold me on getting the lipgelee..thanks again ladies!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 8, 2006)

how about posey


----------



## *luvmash* (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_how about posey_

 
second that. Posey blushcreme gives my cheeks a rosy and dewy look.


----------



## makeuplover (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks ill check out posey also


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 19, 2007)

which blush did u choose? I am nc42 and am looking for a nice blush also. let me know, thanks!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_how about posey_

 
Thanks, I'm adding that to my ever expanding wish list. I'm a little scared of cream blushes, but I'm sure I'll be fine.

By the way MacVirgin, if that is you in your Av you are GORGEOUS! Those lips!


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 19, 2007)

nw40 here, so hopefully i can help. 
i own blushbaby and thats a nice good pink to own. 
i own valentine's and it shows up on pigmented lips. the pinkiness shows through. however, on my lips, i see more of the gold glitter showing up, than the lipgloss.

*EDIT* so i am also an nc42 and blushbaby is a nice natural looking pink blush.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 24, 2007)

I love Dame blush. Well dressed and Pink Swoon would be worth checking out too. They're all Sheertone or Satin finishes =)


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm NC42 as well.  My picks for pink blush are *Peachykeen*- I know! you said pink! but this shows up as a lovely pink on me.  Another one I love is *Dollymix*- now this looks scary bright in the pan but once it goes on, its very nice and wearable- not bright at all.


----------



## tania_nia (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm an NC40 and looking for a pink blush yesterday at my MAC counter. I bought desert rose which is very pigmented so I only use a little bit and I love it!! The MA showed me another color but it was more orchid instead of pink. I will have to check out Posey.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 22, 2007)

I am an NC40-42 and love pink blushes.  I would recommend Mocha, Blushbaby and Breath of Plum to add a subtle amount of pink.  Brit Wit creme blush is also really cute ... although it is a slightly darker pink (more plum) so wont be so bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxx


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yummy! Im NC 42 also and I have this same question!! thanks!!!


----------



## Kristal (Feb 6, 2008)

Mocha,dame,and blushbaby are really great ones. I'm NC42 in the summer.


----------



## mysticalme85 (Oct 26, 2013)

Love Fleur power by MAC!!


----------

